# Etroplus canarensis/Canara Pearlspot: Pre-spawning behavior



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Until recently, my ten Etroplus canarensis have pretty much always remained in a tight group. In the last month or so, they have been breaking off in pairs and starting to court. I think spawning is not far off.


----------

